# Rabbits in Missouri



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I am seriously considering raising meat rabbits in the near future. Any opinions/information/ideas would be appreciated. Also, does anyone from the central Missouri area know of a reputable breeder to purchase meat rabbits from? Thinking of New Zealands or Californias.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

We had Californian for a many of years, they are (IMO) a great homesteading rabbit. We also added a trio of rex rabbits for the pelts, as well as meat. 

As Easter comes and goes you can find some great deals on rabbits if you keep your eyes and ears open. Mom and dad buy the cute little bunny for the kids then find out you must feed, water and clean up after them.

Best of luck.


----------



## Indiana_Jones (Nov 15, 2011)

We have had New Zealand and Californians for many years. Easy to keep, easy to prep. for the table or canning. Just check around your area as I'm sure you will find many rabbit folks that you can purchase bunnies from.

I recommend that you get one 8 month to 1 yr. old buck and two does. One doe can be 8 mo. to 1 yr. old and one of the does SHOULD be at least 1 yr. old AND PREGNANT. Talk to the breeder and explain to him or her that you do not want to feed a doe for 6 months (or longer) without getting some return on your investment. Within 31 days you will have young bunnies and after 12 to 14 weeks you will have meat for the table. Many people think that they should get tiny little bunnies to start out with and they end up feeding them for a loooong time before there are any young ones. I would not feed our rabbits anything but good quality pellets. We messed around for our first 5 or 6 years with trying to feed them kitchen veggie scraps and found out that many rabbits get severe stomach cramps from many typical greens that we eat as humans. We do grow alfalfa for some of our other stock and once in a while the rabbits will get a flake off of a bail in the winter time. But after about 15 years we have found that pellet fed rabbits are healthy rabbits.

I try to maintain a breeding schedule that provides 6 to 8 four to five pound bunnies for the table every month. That's usually 3 to 4 meals a month.

Go for it - it's simple and it's fun.


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

Check the map to see if Keytesville, MO is very close. That is if you are ok with buying at an animal auction. They have an auction there once per month and it doesn't start till close to noon. Can't remember exactly what time. I think it is the 2nd Saturday of the month. I have bought abd sold there before and not had any problems. I have also sold there as well. People usually out on their tags the age sex and bred status. There is a menonite lady who frequently sells rabbots there and she is very highly spoken of there by the auctioneer.

The actual location is just a couple miles north of town. very easy to find.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Raised rabbits for several years, New Zealands were the most efficient and made excellent mothers w/large litters. We had hay racks on each cage and supplemented the pellets with good quality alfalfa, clover, timothy hay, they seemed to do very well eating it at their leisure.

A HUGE bennie from the rabbits is their manure (urine included). Sawdust or other organic litter beneath the cages that will not only mix with the dung but soak up the urine makes for the best compost in the whole wide world, AND, once established the earthworms will flourish and abound there also, you'll never lack for fishing bait.

I suspect your locale is not much different from mine climate wise, rabbits suffer in the heat but seem immune to the cold. Set the cages up in the shade and if possible give them some forced air ventilation during the heat of summer. It'll make life more bearable for them in those cages and help with the flies.

Just my 2 cents.


----------

